# Is The Deluxe 28 SHO worth 500 more?



## Kobuk (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi there. I have been looking for an upgraded snowblower and I think I have it narrowed down between the Deluxe 28 SHO and the deluxe 28. Here in Anchorage the SHO costs 1600 and the regular deluxe costs 1100. Is it worth 500 for the SHO? It seems like a lot? The SHO is from a dealer that couldn't answer any of my questions and just handed me a flier for Ariens. The deluxe 28 is from Home Depot and I found out who they use for warranty and talked with the owner to verify that they will handle any warranty I would need. I am replacing a 5hp 24" toro storm and it seems to do ok but is pretty underpowered. What do you guys think? I don't want to settle and I don't want to feel like I overpaid, if that makes sense. Is the SHO 1/3 better? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Is it worth $500 to throw snow 50' instead of 40'? 

To me its not. 

The dealer should demote that "sales" person to a janitor. 

.


----------



## ABOSWORTH (Nov 29, 2018)

I think the SHO would be better for a 28 inch path. I have a Deluxe 24 and I'm pretty sure it has the same engine as the Deluxe 28. I opted for the 24 because I figured that it had more power per clearing width. I'm very happy with it power wise. Not sure if that helps you but the 254cc engine is well matched to a 24inch clearing width in my opinion.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

Kobuk- the price down here in the lower 48 is $1100 for the Deluxe 28 at Home Depot, same as you. The SHO is sold at all dealers for $1350 as is the MSRP shown on Ariens website. Are you sure the dealer isn’t just trying to take advantage of you? Sounds like he wasn’t eager to sell one. I had a dealer similar to this where I live. 

In my opinion the SHO is absolutely worth the $250 premium for bigger motor and belts (I own one). But who could know for sure as I don’t own the regular one!

I wouldn’t personally have paid $500 more, however. My guess is that the deluxe will allow you to get by just fine there in AK, maybe just a little bit slower.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> Is it worth $500 to throw snow 50' instead of 40'?
> 
> ...



He is looking for help you being a reg here toss out something totally invalid to a guy who has 1 post


The 254cc is rated 50 feet not 40 the sho is 55feet
where the 254 cc fails is eod it struggles the sho with the bigger motor and higher impeller speed is a star
over 20 yrs whats 500 by bucks chump change living in Alaska seems like a no brainer 28sho


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

@Kobuk I’m bored at work.... Jewell Equipment in Wasilla has the SHO on their website for $1349.00. They are the only preferred Ariens dealer in the area. I’m assuming this isn’t where you were handed the brochure?


----------



## Kobuk (Dec 3, 2019)

I did call back and question him about the msrp pricing vs what he is asking. It sounds like they have to pay shipping themselves vs the box stores don't. To verify, I called another place up north that also sells Ariens and he was the same price as the local guy. As far as 500 being chump change! haha Well, to some maybe and if we were talking less than 10% difference is one thing, 30% is quite a lot. I don't mind paying for quality so that is why I am asking if 2.5 ft/lbs and 5 feet is worth 30% more! I asked if he would take 1350 for it and he just laughed.


----------



## Kobuk (Dec 3, 2019)

johnwick said:


> @Kobuk I’m bored at work.... Jewell Equipment in Wasilla has the SHO on their website for $1349.00. They are the only preferred Ariens dealer in the area. I’m assuming this isn’t where you were handed the brochure?


That is the other store I called and they also wanted 1600 for the SHO.


----------



## Kobuk (Dec 3, 2019)

ABOSWORTH said:


> I think the SHO would be better for a 28 inch path. I have a Deluxe 24 and I'm pretty sure it has the same engine as the Deluxe 28. I opted for the 24 because I figured that it had more power per clearing width. I'm very happy with it power wise. Not sure if that helps you but the 254cc engine is well matched to a 24inch clearing width in my opinion.


I was kind of wondering the same thing as far as enough power for the 28 vs the 24. There is only 100 difference between the 24 and 28 so I was hoping the 28 would work fine. It seems to have more reviews and I was thinking that must be because more people have bought the 28"s? Either that or the guys that buy the 24's just don't like leaving reviews!:wink2:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

a little too hung up on numbers all the time there, 1132LE 

the torque, HP, RPM's and now throwing distance

Add in a little moisture to the snow and distance drops to who knows what. 

RPM's set at 3480 instead of 3580? - OOH THE HORROR! 

*Life is too short* to worry about the performance difference between 17ft lbs and 21ft lbs of torque and a snow throwing distance of 40' instead of 50'

C'mon


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Kobuk said:


> I did call back and question him about the msrp pricing vs what he is asking. It sounds like they have to pay shipping themselves vs the box stores don't. To verify, I called another place up north that also sells Ariens and he was the same price as the local guy. As far as 500 being chump change! haha Well, to some maybe and if we were talking less than 10% difference is one thing, 30% is quite a lot. I don't mind paying for quality so that is why I am asking if 2.5 ft/lbs and 5 feet is worth 30% more! I asked if he would take 1350 for it and he just laughed.


5


500 over 20 yrs is much less then a cup if coffee a day.69 cents per day

the 28 struggles with the 254 on the plow pile its well documented here
you will get 20 who say its fine 20 who say its not
you will do as you please
.69 dents a day is chump change


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Kobuk said:


> I was kind of wondering the same thing as far as enough power for the 28 vs the 24. There is only 100 difference between the 24 and 28 so I was hoping the 28 would work fine. It seems to have more reviews and I was thinking that must be because more people have bought the 28"s? Either that or the guys that buy the 24's just don't like leaving reviews!:wink2:


I have a deluxe 24 and like said the engine is a great match for a 24" although if you got the 28" I think you will do fine but may have to take a smaller pass in the heavier snow but will still do the job.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> a little too hung up on numbers all the time there, 1132LE
> 
> ...



you are the only one talking abut throwing distance
its the plow pile that matters
you buy a machine you buy 1 time and do it right


then you dont have to worry about yada yada life is to short or buyers remorse
trying to help vs you talking about throw distance which you wrong about and not any help at all
you cmon


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Well it's easy to rationalize spending additional money if you always prorate it over a lifetime, but $500.00 out of pocket now means that's $500.00 that can't be used for other things right now. If everyone used that rationale, Arien's would just produce, and sell, "Pro" snowblowers for $3,000.00 But let's face it, we all have to base our daily spending on what we can afford now. 
Buy the machine that will get the job done and you can live with. If that means it might take more time, than you have to put a value on your time and factor that into your decision and your budget.


----------



## Kobuk (Dec 3, 2019)

I guess it sounds like either go with the 24 deluxe for good power to width ratio or step all the way up to the deluxe 28 SHO. I am probably over thinking all of this and either has to be way better than what I am curently using. Something just feels wrong paying 250 over msrp.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

Kobuk said:


> I guess it sounds like either go with the 24 deluxe for good power to width ratio or step all the way up to the deluxe 28 SHO. I am probably over thinking all of this and either has to be way better than what I am curently using. Something just feels wrong paying 250 over msrp.




That’s not cool that they quote $1350 on their website. A “plus shipping” notice would be more appropriate.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Kobuk said:


> I guess it sounds like either go with the 24 deluxe for good power to width ratio or step all the way up to the deluxe 28 SHO. I am probably over thinking all of this and either has to be way better than what I am curently using. Something just feels wrong paying 250 over msrp.


OH it will def be better than what you had, found this vid of a deluxe 28 and watching the vid I don't see SHO on the blower.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

BNSFguy said:


> Well it's easy to rationalize spending additional money if you always prorate it over a lifetime, but $500.00 out of pocket now means that's $500.00 that can't be used for other things right now. If everyone used that rationale, Arien's would just produce, and sell, "Pro" snowblowers for $3,000.00
> But let's face it, we all have to base our daily spending on what we can afford now. Buy the machine that will get the job done and you can live with. If that means it might take more time, than you have to put a value in your time and factor that into your decision and budget.



Lets face it most people are broke because the dont have a budget and waste all kinds of money they dont even know where
2 of 5 cant even cover a 400 dollar car repair but have a 200 month cable bill and a iphone
that machine struggles with 254 which is what I said also pointing out at .69 cents a day its a no brainer for the right machine 

he gets 75 inches year its pretty cold minus 20 lets stay outside longer taking partial passes to be fine lol
sounds like a plan


----------



## Kobuk (Dec 3, 2019)

Dauntae said:


> OH it will def be better than what you had, found this vid of a deluxe 28 and watching the vid I don't see SHO on the blower.
> 
> That machine doesn't seem to have too much trouble in the video. The majority of the time we get 4-8" dumps, so nothing crazy. We will also usually get one or two big dumps a year so if I went with the deluxe 24 or 28 it would probably be fine. I have a neighbor with a ariens. It looks like a 30" beast and I couldn't tell what engine it has. I played with it during our last 12" dump and it worked great doing our street. It doesn't have the auto turn or the levers, it is just a straight axle design. It is super front heavy and he only uses it if there is a larger dump. I'm planning on using mine every time it snows and being nimble is pretty important.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

With the type of snows you’re getting, I’d personally lean more towards the standard 28”. What time is lost at the end of the driveway will be made up by the larger cut for the rest of your area. The 24” will likely handle the end of driveway better, but you’ll be spending more time on the rest.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

I always tell people that the main purpose is still clearing snow. Then it comes to their budget and INTENTION OF USE. It is the same with buying a truck. Americans have a habit of buying a truck without towing anything. For most people and residential use, a $600 Troy-Bilt works just fine. You just have to work smartly with your machine. You want a better build, then get an Ariens Compact, or something. An Ariens Deluxe is already a high-end machine. You don't get double performance for double money. In 10 years, you will get bored of it and want something else new. Personally, I would not spoil myself with a $1500 snowblower. Yes, it is only $1 a day, but then you don't use it every day. Everything $1 a day, then you will break your wallet. My friends don't even believe in snowblowers. They shovel instead. Here in Nebraska, I am still using my single-stage snowblower most of the time. Save that money for maintenance. Yes, there will be a lot of maintenance. You ask that question, a sale man will jump in to tell you that you need to buy the most expensive snowblower.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

If you live in Canada with 2 feet, or more of snow, then I can see a Deluxe SHO with bigger engine comes in handy. You can always go slower and take in less snow at a time.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

When I go to bass pro or cabelas they always have their nice boats out. Next to the small (HUGE) prices, the sticker lists the estimated payments. Say... $271/mo. Well for me, I would get to use my boat for four months out of the year (ski boat not fishing). So the payment isn’t $271 it’s $1084 instead. 

Use the same logic for a snow blower and think of how many times a year you actually use the thing.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm wondering why a Deluxe 28 SHO is less expensive than a Platinum 24SHO  The 24 is smaller than the 28 but why more expensive?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> I'm wondering why a Deluxe 28 SHO is less expensive than a Platinum 24SHO  The 24 is smaller than the 28 but why more expensive?


has 369cc motor plus warmers I agree that machine should be 1400 tops


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

GoBlowSnow said:


> I'm wondering why a Deluxe 28 SHO is less expensive than a Platinum 24SHO :frown: The 24 is smaller than the 28 but why more expensive?


The Platinum 24 is 369cc, vs 306cc for the Deluxe 28 SHO. The Platinum also has handwarmers, and a different (hopefully better, or at least easier to reach) chute-rotation control. 

https://www.ariens.com/en-US/snow-products/snow-blowers/deluxe/deluxe-28-sho
https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/platinum/platinum-24-sho

Sorry, I can't get a link to include the Comparison between the models. 

Kobuk, I was going for high power-to-width on my current machine. It's a 318cc OHV ("10hp") and 24" Ariens. Don't get me wrong, it's a powerful, solid machine. But I've realized some of the benefit to having a little wider bucket available, like 26" or 28". In smaller storms, I could clear a wider strip at the same ground speed. Or use more overlap to help reduce snow that's left behind. 

If you're keeping the engine size the same, but going to a narrower bucket (28" Deluxe to 24" Deluxe) , it *does* increase your power-to-width, as you said, but of course isn't actually adding more throwing power. It will do better when you're forced to take a full bucket-width, like for the first cut through the stuff from the plows. But after that, the narrower 24" bucket kind of forces you to take smaller cuts (obviously). If you had the same engine on a 28" bucket, then in smaller storms (when you have enough power) you can make wider passes. And if you become power-limited, you can still choose (with the 28") to take narrower cuts, more like those of the 24" bucket. 

If your dealer is similar to what Ariens shows, where Deluxe 24 is $100 less than Deluxe 28, I'd consider staying with the 28". Assuming that maneuverability is not a problem. 

As for whether the SHO is worth it, that depends on your budget range, how long you want to spend clearing the driveway, and also what kind of storms you get, and how frequent they are. If someone has the time available, and gets 3" fluffy storms a few times a year, then the SHO would be pretty tough to justify. If you need to clear a large area quickly, and you get weekly deep, heavyweight-snow storms, then the SHO would become more interesting. 

But it still has to be budget-compatible, of course. It's easy to spend other people's money, so it's easy for us to suggest the most-impressive machine on the market  You have to consider your experiences with your current machine (which gives a bit of context given the width and power, for the type of improvement you might see), the kind of snowfalls you get, the size of your driveway, the budget, etc. 

I'd love the Rolls-Royce of blowers, but I get way less snow than some of the folks here (and my driveway is not huge), so I can't justify nearly the type of the machine that others can. Some people, annually, get more than twice what our area got in our biggest winter ever. Those folks can really get a lot of benefit from a serious, powerful blower. It may *save* them more time than I will actually spend clearing in a winter. So whether a machine is "worth it" will depend on the situation, not just the machine itself. 

Only my perspective. Sorry for the long post. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Kobuk (Dec 3, 2019)

Thank you for all of your input. After listening to all of the different posts and kicking it around myself I think that the deluxe 28 will be best bang for my buck. Probably change over to poly skids and might even add me some hand warmers! I appreciate everyone’s input and all points are valid. I think it’s fun to get to chat with a bunch of gearheads and hear some different prospectives from different backgrounds and areas of the country. Time to head out and do some pike fishing!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Kobuk, 

I think you've already made your decision, that is, to bring home a 28 Deluxe. I bought a D28 this fall and have used it about 3-4 hours so far. I like my machine and all things considered, I'd buy it again.

If your snowfalls are typically 4-8", I think you'll be happy with the D28 non-SHO model. It'll get the job done most of the time and the few times you're up against more depth, just take a smaller cut. That and adjust the shift linkage to really slow down the slowest speed. Also- make sure to to twist the funky throttle knob ALL the way to full throttle. 

Judging by your last machine, a D28 will be a huge upgrade. 

If you get handwarmers (I recommend, btw), be sure to get the Ariens brand. Don't try the MTD grips because the resistance isn't correct for the Ariens' lighting coil.


----------



## Kobuk (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks for the tip. I can’t leave anything alone so it will be fun to go through the whole machine and get it all dialed in and see what “improvements” it needs! Haha. Well, maybe after the warranty is over...


----------



## 3repete (Nov 12, 2017)

For those reading this string in the future here is my take on things.

for me it's power and features. 

I used to have a Deluxe 24 from Home Depot that I bought for $800 in around 2009 or thereabouts. I wanted more but that was what I could afford. It never gave me trouble, but I wanted heated lights and hand grips that could not be fitted to that machine. When a guy from work offered to buy my 24 in 2017 I jumped at it. 

Then I bought an older, more powerful premium machine that had lighting and heated grips but needed a minor repair.
I'm on my 3rd winter with that, a 2005 11528LE which is similar to a Platinum, but it does not have easy turn. The repair it needed was to replace the cable for the manually operated traction lock on the wheels which allows one wheel to go free. 

I like running this machine so much that I look forward to snow removal. 

I have to do a lot of chute aim adjustments, it has the quick turn chute that allows easy angle and height adjustments, even while moving. The crank adjustment on the regular machines works fine, but the quick turn is far easier.
On my 60 x 35 driveway it's a huge help. It allows for instant angle changes to the discharge chute from top mounted levers. So now I don't paint the house with snow or fill the sidewalk on my way by. Or if it's windy I can put the snow up high to be carried off. 
So in my desire to get a bigger engine, lighting and heated grips I inadvertently bought some really useful features that get used.
The big engine and larger impeller are a help at the end of the driveway when removing plowed snow that's packed and heavy. I think the smaller machine was rated 7 or 8 horsepower, 11 foot pounds. Current versions are 12.5 lbs. My used machine has 11.5 horsepower and 16 foot pounds. It doesn't load and slow down like the 24 would. It slows a bit but it has never stalled from load like the 24 could. I eventually learned how much the 24 could handle but it bugged me when it bogged on deep or heavy snow and made me slow down.

So for me, the features are the thing. But if you like to keep things less complicated there is a place for that too. Because simple is less likely to need adjustment or repair.

Any Ariens 2 stage is a HUGE help over shoveling or some of those off brand under designed machines.

When I was a kid my dad brought home a different brand for our first snowblower. It worked, and it was a big help on our 130 foot driveway. But I saw the neighbors getting more done with their Ariens blowers, so when I grew up I bought a used 68 Ariens that I kept for decades before I got the 24. The only reason I changed was because my wife and children feared the lack of safety features on the old machine. One of my neighbors still has one that he uses every snow.


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

I think the D28 will work fine, $500 is a hefty upcharge to get the SHO. Can HD order you an SHO and avoid the freight the dealer is paying? Anyway... I agree even the D28 is a pretty premium blower and at low Alaska altitude the 254cc should be adequate. I picked up an older Ariens like 3repete, mine is 10hp 27 inches. I have blown snow right next to a new Husky ST224 with a 208cc engine, about 7 hp. My machine does twice the work easy. I am sold on a hefty hp to width ratio as well. My machine powers into hard snow like nobody's biz even at 8-9000 feet elevation. I do sidewalks with 4-6 inches of snow in top gear, fast as I can walk with it! It throws snow nearly twice as far as the Husky meaning you blow a lot less of it twice in that scenario. Moral is, get one with as much power as you can afford. The 28 SHO would be awesome but the big price gap I understand too. As mentioned, even the D28 will be a huge upgrade over your old 5 hp Toro.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

It would be great if you could order the SHO from Home Depot and save on that added shipping charge the dealer's want. I ordered my RapidTrak Pro at Lowe's as they don't stock these but this was in the lower 48. I'm not sure how that works up in Alaska, but I'd go find out. You could probably go on Home Depots website and put it in your cart and go to check out and see what the total is and if they add a substantial shipping fee or not. Just a suggestion. If you're worried about the Home Depot "assembler" putting together your machine, just tell them you want to p/u in the crate. That's what I did buying mine from Lowe's. It's pretty easy and quick to assemble it yourself with just a few basic hand tools.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Well I just looked myself and apparently neither Home Depot or Lowe's have Ariens 28" Deluxe SHO blowers available or listed for sale. I guess SHO must be a dealer only item. That's a bummer as it looks like you can order many other non stocking Ariens snowblowers, like my Pro RapidTrak, on their websites but not the SHO, so unless you're interested in the 30" EFI, that's the next one up from the Deluxe 28" they show available.


----------



## celltech (Nov 8, 2013)

I owned a Deluxe 28 w/ the 254cc engine and found it under powered in deep snow especially the EOD stuff. Oh and the auto steer sucked. Mine was a 2014 so maybe that's been fixed.


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

You can never go to big on torque and horsepower when moving snow, it’s not always light and fluffy, especially EOD berms, go with the biggest you can afford, I know more people with buyers remorse for buying the smaller machine than vice versa.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

celltech said:


> I owned a Deluxe 28 w/ the 254cc engine and found it under powered in deep snow especially the EOD stuff. Oh and the auto steer sucked. Mine was a 2014 so maybe that's been fixed.


I forget exactly when Ariens changed the axle location to correct the issues with the Autoturn. I have a 2017 model Deluxe 24 and the Autoturn works just fine on my uneven driveway, no issues at all. The Autoturn was the reason I bought it and I'm very happy with it. In operation I don't think about it, the machine turns very easily and tracks straight when I want it to.

For Kobuk, either one should be fine. He said his average snowfall is four to eight inches, either one will handle that easily. For a heavy snowfall he might have to slow down a bit with the Deluxe over the SHO but I'd doubt that's a deal-killer.


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

Your 2017 was first model year for forward axel position, I believe it was 2 1/2” .


----------



## Kobuk (Dec 3, 2019)

I did look into ordering from lowes and HD and since it's a dealer only item I was out of luck. I also looked into ordering from a snowblower direct place that carried the 28 SHO for the listed 1350 but freight was just about 700! I'm not sure how much altitude affects small 4 stroke engines like these snowblowers. I do know that from riding snowmachines it makes a huge difference. Running sea level one weekend then getting up around 3000 is a major change. Higher than that and your 800 feels like a 440 at sea level! I do understand the possible power issue with large heavy dumps, but if it works great for 90% of the snowfalls then I will be fine with it. It's not like my boat which I upgraded to a larger motor when I bought it. Even though the smaller motor would work fine most of the time, the times it would be underpowered like in a large sea, it becomes a safety issue and I wouldn't be fine with that. As far as the fun factor, you can never overgunned!!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Kobuk,

What elevation are you at? 

Yes, elevation affects four strokes' power output just like the two smokers. If properly jetted, as a rough estimate, an engine will produce about 3% less hp per 1000 ft elevation increase. A snowmobile's power loss can be more dramatic if it's a carbed snowmobile which wasn't rejetted or reclutched for the higher elevations- the clutching alone will trash the performance.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I believe all naturally-aspirated engines (big or small) suffer reduced power as the elevation increases. Fuel injected engines may deal with it better (they have more ability to keep their mixture correct), but they still perform worse than at sea level. 

Forced-induction engines (at least turbo, and maybe also supercharged) are different. Since they're adding pressure anyhow, I think they can add a little extra, if you will, to get back closer to sea-level air density. 

One resource for info:
https://www.garrettmotion.com/news/...at-elevation-counteracting-lower-air-density/


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kobuk said:


> I guess it sounds like either go with the 24 deluxe for good power to width ratio or step all the way up to the deluxe 28 SHO. I am probably over thinking all of this and either has to be way better than what I am curently using. Something just feels wrong paying 250 over msrp.



*And in your first post you said a "Toro" storm.*
*Troy Bilt (MTD I believe) makes Storm snowblowers. Toro and Troy are pole apart in quality but that's only my humble opinion.*


----------



## Kobuk (Dec 3, 2019)

micah68kj said:


> *And in your first post you said a "Toro" storm.*
> *Troy Bilt (MTD I believe) makes Storm snowblowers. Toro and Troy are pole apart in quality but that's only my humble opinion.*


Yes, you are so correct. My bad, no disrespect.

We live right at sea level or about 150' above. It's hard to believe that it is only 3% per 1000 feet. It sure feels a heck of a lot more loss than that! I have no scientific data to back that up other than seat of pants. A funny story is when I had a visitor and he used my backup 500 machine and he never did believe me that it was a stock machine. He said it had tons more power than his bad a$$ modded 800 that he was always bragging about! Then I let him jump on my machine and it just floored him. Of course he rides in the 7500-10000 foot range.


----------



## ericr (Nov 1, 2019)

BNSFguy said:


> Well I just looked myself and apparently neither Home Depot or Lowe's have Ariens 28" Deluxe SHO blowers available or listed for sale. I guess SHO must be a dealer only item. That's a bummer as it looks like you can order many other non stocking Ariens snowblowers, like my Pro RapidTrak, on their websites but not the SHO, so unless you're interested in the 30" EFI, that's the next one up from the Deluxe 28" they show available.


Having a subset of models that are dealer only could make sense to me if they had a cut line in their line-up, where all the models above that were dealer only and below that you could get at the big box stores. But that doesn't seem like the way they do it. For example, they've got the Hydro Pro RapidTrak 28 model at Lowes that is considered higher end than the Ariens 28" Deluxe SHO. But the SHO is dealer only even though it's a less expensive machine.

Does anyone understand the rhyme or reason around which models Ariens chooses to make dealer only?

This particular situation where he's being asked to pay a premium and eat the shipping cost on the SHO may be an unintended consequence of Ariens' dealer only scheme.

What about calling Ariens and explaining this and seeing what they say. The worst thing they could say is too bad, but maybe they could help somehow.


----------



## duane4238 (Dec 6, 2015)

Kobuk, I'm not familiar with the new models, as I have an 824 that I purchased maybe 20 years ago. One thing that would be important to me would be the gearcase at the auger. Mine is steel or cast iron. Never have had a problem. My neighbor has a newer model from Home Depot and he split his aluminum gearcase in half when he jammed it up with chunks of ice. Something to look at.
Duane


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

duane4238 said:


> Kobuk, I'm not familiar with the new models, as I have an 824 that I purchased maybe 20 years ago. One thing that would be important to me would be the gearcase at the auger. Mine is steel or cast iron. Never have had a problem. My neighbor has a newer model from Home Depot and he split his aluminum gearcase in half when he jammed it up with chunks of ice. Something to look at.
> 
> Duane




Duane fortunately all of these new Ariens still have the cast iron gear cases with the exception of the “classic” model.


----------



## AKBEE (Feb 13, 2019)

Kobuk- I too am in Anchorage and to be honest, I recently bought a new Honda 11/32 to use at my remote cabin versus an Ariens based on dealer and price. The old saying cry once is true with most purchases. Get what you want and don’t overthink it. Either way I think you will be pleased with more power. For what is worth I have 4 blowers including a Storm 24 I use for my parking area to access cabin- great little blower within limits and I don’t worry so much about the occasional rock ( also fits in a sled easily). 
Best of luck and than goodness we have some warmer weather on the way with snow.


----------



## hammer6315 (Dec 15, 2019)

ABOSWORTH said:


> I think the SHO would be better for a 28 inch path. I have a Deluxe 24 and I'm pretty sure it has the same engine as the Deluxe 28. I opted for the 24 because I figured that it had more power per clearing width. I'm very happy with it power wise. Not sure if that helps you but the 254cc engine is well matched to a 24inch clearing width in my opinion.


 I agree, I've got the 223cc engine and it struggles in deeper snow, even in low gear.


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

I havent' read this whole thread, but the Deluxe 28 with the 254 IMO is underpowered. It struggled to remove a few inches of snow from my drive (WI).

For an exatra $150 getting the 28 SHO with the 306 is a no brainer (if you can get for $1350 which I see someone stated, that is also the price near me). It has a higher speed impellar.

Also....Home Depot tends to sell machines as 'new' when they're actually a few years old. Beware....as you may have a machine that is 'new' to you but its actually dated (happened to me, that machine is now gone)

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/129962-28-ariens-seems-underpowered.html


Anyway, hopefully you're satisfied w/ the 28 Deluxe (if that was your choice)....it just didn't work for me. Good luck.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

WIHD said:


> I havent' read this whole thread, but the Deluxe 28 with the 254 IMO is underpowered. It struggled to remove a few inches of snow from my drive (WI).
> 
> For an exatra $150 getting the 28 SHO with the 306 is a no brainer (if you can get for $1350 which I see someone stated, that is also the price near me). It has a bigger impellar.
> 
> ...


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

That was what I meant. 

_High Speed Steel 3 Blade_ 

Irregardless....it struggled to clear a few inches of snow in late November. It was not what I expected.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

WIHD said:


> That was what I meant.
> 
> _High Speed Steel 3 Blade_
> 
> Irregardless....it struggled to clear a few inches of snow in late November. It was not what I expected.



You might want to check your belt adjustment its a good nlower it should only struggle with plow piles or bucket fills of wet snow


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

1132le said:


> You might want to check your belt adjustment its a good nlower it should only struggle with plow piles or bucket fills of wet snow


Thanks, though I no longer own the machine.


----------



## grantd (Jan 12, 2017)

I have the 28 deluxe in the Minneapolis area. We usually get a couple of 10 - 12 inch snowfalls a year but otherwise 4 to 8 is pretty common. If memory serves I can usually handle snow up to the top of the bucket in about the second gear without having to stop and let it catch up. The end of the driveway I'll do in first gear and maybe pause a couple of times to let it catch up a bit. I guess that could be considered under-powered but in the grand scheme it might add 20 minutes a season to my snow-blowing time. I think I can live with that trade off. driveway is 2 cars wide by about 4 cars long.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

@Kobuk what did you end up with? Pictures please!


----------



## duane4238 (Dec 6, 2015)

Don't you just hate it when someone starts a thread but doesn't bother to close it with a friendly reply? 
Duane


----------

